# Rabbits *free* to a loving new home



## ARobertson (Dec 6, 2008)

i have four 4 month old bunnie needing a loving new home. all have great temperments and are use to being handled and are use to other animals.
i have two girls and two boys. the boys are: an albino rex and a grey and white dwarf. females are honey brown and dark brown.
if intrested please get back to me asap or email me at [email protected]
Many thanks.

Area: Sutton, surrey


----------



## maggiescats (Nov 7, 2008)

hi do you have any pictures?


----------



## sabell (Dec 8, 2008)

I would love a bunny. But no time to look after it


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Try Rabbit Rehome - Adopt an unwanted bunny from a rescue centre


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

ARobertson said:


> i have four 4 month old bunnie needing a loving new home. all have great temperments and are use to being handled and are use to other animals.
> i have two girls and two boys. the boys are: an albino rex and a grey and white dwarf. females are honey brown and dark brown.
> if intrested please get back to me asap or email me at [email protected]
> Many thanks.
> ...


Do it this way before you go down the rescue route, more chance of rehoming them quicker...in rescues they can sit for long times unoticed.. if no look then try the centre.
Unfortunetly not in Surrey else i would love one.
Good Look rehoming....maybe add some pictures...


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Katie&Riley said:


> Do it this way before you go down the rescue route, more chance of rehoming them quicker...in rescues they can sit for long times unoticed.. if no look then try the centre.
> Unfortunetly not in Surrey else i would love one.
> Good Look rehoming....maybe add some pictures...


If you are referring to my post its not a rescue its a website to advertise buns that need homes.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Apologies i was under the impression it was a rescue centre.
In which case, great work....


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Just checked out your website...the rabbits are kept at centres are they not?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Katie&Riley said:


> Just checked out your website...the rabbits are kept at centres are they not?


Alot of rescues use the website to adverise their rabbits, anyone can advertie buns needing homes there are alot of private individuals rehoming buns there too just outnumbered by the buns sat in rescues! It is an advertising site not a rescue.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

That's cool!
Im not bothered either way both do a great job just wanted to be clear!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

lol its pretty clear on the opening page of the site, the first line explains its for private individuals and rescues to use for rehoming buns. 

Good luck finding these little ones homes x


----------

